# mobile broadband requires NetworkManager restart to work

## smores

Hello,

I'm summarizing the most important information (according to my judgement) first before going into detail.

Problem:

My USB mobile broadmand dongle can not connect to the network unless NetworkManager is restarted (i.e. NetworkManager start with the dongle already plugged in). I'd like to use the USB dongle w/o restarting NetworkManager.

Steps to reproduce:

make sure USB mobile broadband dongle is unplugged

make sure NetworkManager is started

plug in USB mobile broadband dongle (and wait until it is noticed by NetworkManager)

try to connect to preconfigured mobile broadband network with NetworkManager (via nm-applet) => connection fails

restart NetworkManager (/etc/init.d/NetworkManager restart; the USB dongle stays plugged in)

try to connect to preconfigured mobile broadband network with NetworkManager (via nm-applet) => success (can browse web, etc.)

most visible error messages:

ModemManager[2800]: <warn>  (ttyUSB0): port attributes not fully set

(1) Creating object for path '/org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/ActiveConnection/1' failed in libnm-glib.

Failed to connect 'O2 Pay-by-MB': Connection requested IPv4 but IPv4 is unsuported by the modem.

Additional Details:

I use fluxbox, so I may miss an important service/daemon that is responsible for correct information passing between NetworkManager and other services despite my best efforts.

When fluxbox starts, it runs dbus-launch nm-applet &

The USB mobile broadband modem in question is a Huawei E173

The preconfigured mobile broadband connection is called O2 Pay-by-MB and successfully connects if NetworkManager is started with the USB dongle plugged in

When failing to connect to the mobile broadband network, iIn addition to the log messages a window pops up that reads (1) Creating object for path '/org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/ActiveConnection/1' failed in libnm-glib.

I also have, among other processes, the following processes running (while being connected via mobile broadband)

```

ps -A

  PID TTY          TIME CMD

  ...

  606 ?        00:00:00 cfg80211

 1246 ?        00:00:00 ipv6_addrconf

 1554 ?        00:00:00 systemd-udevd

 1603 ?        00:00:01 irq/46-iwlwifi

 2767 ?        00:00:00 dbus-daemon

 2795 ?        00:00:00 wpa_supplicant

 2797 ?        00:00:00 polkitd

 2800 ?        00:00:06 ModemManager

 2831 ?        00:00:13 acpid

 2853 ?        00:00:00 console-kit-dae

 3774 ?        00:00:00 slim

 4064 ?        00:00:04 fluxbox

 4088 ?        00:00:00 dbus-launch

 4089 ?        00:00:00 dbus-daemon

 4108 ?        00:00:02 nm-applet

 4115 ?        00:00:00 dbus-daemon

 4152 ?        00:00:00 dbus-daemon

 5164 ?        00:00:00 gnome-keyring-d

 6585 ?        00:00:01 NetworkManager

 6623 ?        00:00:00 pppd

 7405 ?        00:00:00 notification-da

  ...

```

Log messages:

Following the above mentioned steps to reproduce my problem, the following logs will appear (incrementally) in /var/log/message:

make sure USB mobile broadband dongle is unplugged

make sure NetworkManager is started

plug in USB mobile broadband dongle (and wait until it is noticed by NetworkManager)

```

Aug  2 08:10:59 cow kernel: usb 1-2: new high-speed USB device number 8 using xhci_hcd

Aug  2 08:10:59 cow kernel: usb 1-2: New USB device found, idVendor=12d1, idProduct=1446

Aug  2 08:10:59 cow kernel: usb 1-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

Aug  2 08:10:59 cow kernel: usb 1-2: Product: HUAWEI Mobile

Aug  2 08:10:59 cow kernel: usb 1-2: Manufacturer: HUAWEI Technology

Aug  2 08:10:59 cow kernel: usb-storage 1-2:1.0: USB Mass Storage device detected

Aug  2 08:10:59 cow kernel: scsi host13: usb-storage 1-2:1.0

Aug  2 08:10:59 cow kernel: usb-storage 1-2:1.1: USB Mass Storage device detected

Aug  2 08:10:59 cow kernel: scsi host14: usb-storage 1-2:1.1

Aug  2 08:10:58 cow laptop-mode[5956]: Laptop mode 

Aug  2 08:10:58 cow laptop-mode[5957]: enabled, not active

Aug  2 08:10:58 cow laptop-mode[5989]: Laptop mode 

Aug  2 08:10:58 cow laptop-mode[5990]: enabled, not active

Aug  2 08:10:58 cow usb_modeswitch[6010]: switch device 12d1:1446 on 001/008

Aug  2 08:11:00 cow kernel: usb 1-2: USB disconnect, device number 8

Aug  2 08:10:58 cow laptop-mode[6107]: Laptop mode 

Aug  2 08:10:58 cow laptop-mode[6108]: enabled, not active

Aug  2 08:10:58 cow laptop-mode[6140]: Laptop mode 

Aug  2 08:10:58 cow laptop-mode[6141]: enabled, not active

Aug  2 08:11:04 cow kernel: usb 1-2: new high-speed USB device number 9 using xhci_hcd

Aug  2 08:11:04 cow kernel: usb 1-2: New USB device found, idVendor=12d1, idProduct=1436

Aug  2 08:11:04 cow kernel: usb 1-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=4, Product=3, SerialNumber=0

Aug  2 08:11:04 cow kernel: usb 1-2: Product: HUAWEI Mobile

Aug  2 08:11:04 cow kernel: usb 1-2: Manufacturer: HUAWEI Technology

Aug  2 08:11:04 cow kernel: usb-storage 1-2:1.0: USB Mass Storage device detected

Aug  2 08:11:04 cow kernel: option 1-2:1.0: GSM modem (1-port) converter detected

Aug  2 08:11:04 cow kernel: usb 1-2: GSM modem (1-port) converter now attached to ttyUSB0

Aug  2 08:11:04 cow kernel: usb-storage 1-2:1.1: USB Mass Storage device detected

Aug  2 08:11:04 cow kernel: usb-storage 1-2:1.2: USB Mass Storage device detected

Aug  2 08:11:04 cow kernel: usb-storage 1-2:1.3: USB Mass Storage device detected

Aug  2 08:11:04 cow kernel: option 1-2:1.3: GSM modem (1-port) converter detected

Aug  2 08:11:04 cow kernel: usb 1-2: GSM modem (1-port) converter now attached to ttyUSB1

Aug  2 08:11:04 cow kernel: usb-storage 1-2:1.4: USB Mass Storage device detected

Aug  2 08:11:04 cow kernel: option 1-2:1.4: GSM modem (1-port) converter detected

Aug  2 08:11:04 cow kernel: usb 1-2: GSM modem (1-port) converter now attached to ttyUSB2

Aug  2 08:11:04 cow kernel: usb-storage 1-2:1.5: USB Mass Storage device detected

Aug  2 08:11:04 cow kernel: scsi host20: usb-storage 1-2:1.5

Aug  2 08:11:04 cow kernel: usb-storage 1-2:1.6: USB Mass Storage device detected

Aug  2 08:11:04 cow kernel: scsi host21: usb-storage 1-2:1.6

Aug  2 08:11:02 cow ModemManager[2800]: <warn>  (ttyUSB1): port attributes not fully set

Aug  2 08:11:03 cow ModemManager[2800]: <warn>  (ttyUSB2): port attributes not fully set

Aug  2 08:11:03 cow laptop-mode[6377]: Laptop mode 

Aug  2 08:11:03 cow laptop-mode[6378]: enabled, not active

Aug  2 08:11:03 cow laptop-mode[6410]: Laptop mode 

Aug  2 08:11:03 cow laptop-mode[6411]: enabled, not active

Aug  2 08:11:03 cow logger[6429]: usb_modeswitch: switched to 12d1:1436 on 001/009

Aug  2 08:11:04 cow ModemManager[2800]: <warn>  (ttyUSB0): port attributes not fully set

Aug  2 08:11:04 cow laptop-mode[6474]: Laptop mode 

Aug  2 08:11:04 cow laptop-mode[6475]: enabled, not active

Aug  2 08:11:06 cow ModemManager[2800]: <warn>  (ttyUSB1): port attributes not fully set

Aug  2 08:11:06 cow ModemManager[2800]: <warn>  (ttyUSB2): port attributes not fully set

Aug  2 08:11:10 cow kernel: scsi 20:0:0:0: CD-ROM            HUAWEI   Mass Storage     2.31 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2

Aug  2 08:11:10 cow kernel: scsi 21:0:0:0: Direct-Access     HUAWEI   SD Storage       2.31 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2

Aug  2 08:11:10 cow kernel: sd 21:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

Aug  2 08:11:10 cow kernel: sr 20:0:0:0: [sr0] scsi-1 drive

Aug  2 08:11:10 cow kernel: sr 20:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

Aug  2 08:11:10 cow kernel: sr 20:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 5

Aug  2 08:11:10 cow kernel: sd 21:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk

Aug  2 08:11:15 cow ModemManager[2800]: <info>  Creating modem with plugin 'Huawei' and '3' ports

Aug  2 08:11:15 cow ModemManager[2800]: <warn>  (ttyUSB2): port attributes not fully set

Aug  2 08:11:15 cow ModemManager[2800]: <info>  Modem for device at '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb1/1-2' successfully created

Aug  2 08:11:16 cow ModemManager[2800]: Error while checking ^SYSCFGEX format: Unknown error

Aug  2 08:11:16 cow ModemManager[2800]: <warn>  couldn't load Supported IP families: 'SIM PIN required'

Aug  2 08:11:16 cow ModemManager[2800]: <info>  Modem: state changed (unknown -> locked)

Aug  2 08:11:16 cow ModemManager[2800]: <warn>  couldn't load IMSI: 'SIM PIN required'

Aug  2 08:11:16 cow ModemManager[2800]: <warn>  couldn't load Operator identifier: 'Cannot load Operator ID without IMSI'

Aug  2 08:11:16 cow ModemManager[2800]: <warn>  couldn't load list of Own Numbers: 'Failed to parse NV MDN command result: -17'

Aug  2 08:11:16 cow NetworkManager[5227]: <warn>  (ttyUSB2): cannot enable/disable modem: locked

Aug  2 08:11:16 cow NetworkManager[5227]: <info>  (ttyUSB2): new Broadband device (driver: 'option1' ifindex: 0)

Aug  2 08:11:16 cow NetworkManager[5227]: <info>  (ttyUSB2): exported as /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/Devices/6

Aug  2 08:11:16 cow NetworkManager[5227]: <info>  (ttyUSB2): device state change: unmanaged -> unavailable (reason 'managed') [10 20 2]

Aug  2 08:11:16 cow NetworkManager[5227]: <info>  (ttyUSB2): preparing device

Aug  2 08:11:16 cow NetworkManager[5227]: <info>  (ttyUSB2): modem state 'locked'

Aug  2 08:11:16 cow NetworkManager[5227]: <info>  (ttyUSB2): device state change: unavailable -> disconnected (reason 'none') [20 30 0]

Aug  2 08:11:16 cow ModemManager[2800]: <warn>  (ttyUSB2): port attributes not fully set

Aug  2 08:11:16 cow ModemManager[2800]: <warn>  (ttyUSB2): port attributes not fully set

Aug  2 08:11:19 cow ModemManager[2800]: <info>  Modem /org/freedesktop/ModemManager1/Modem/1: state changed (locked -> initializing)

Aug  2 08:11:19 cow ModemManager[2800]: <warn>  (ttyUSB2): port attributes not fully set

Aug  2 08:11:20 cow ModemManager[2800]: <info>  Modem /org/freedesktop/ModemManager1/Modem/1: state changed (initializing -> disabled)

Aug  2 08:11:20 cow NetworkManager[5227]: <info>  (ttyUSB2): modem state changed, 'locked' --> 'disabled' (reason: unknown)

Aug  2 08:11:20 cow NetworkManager[5227]: <info>  (ttyUSB2): modem state changed, 'disabled' --> 'enabling' (reason: user preference)

Aug  2 08:11:20 cow ModemManager[2800]: <info>  Modem /org/freedesktop/ModemManager1/Modem/1: state changed (disabled -> enabling)

Aug  2 08:11:20 cow ModemManager[2800]: <warn>  (ttyUSB2): port attributes not fully set

Aug  2 08:11:21 cow ModemManager[2800]: <info>  Modem /org/freedesktop/ModemManager1/Modem/1: 3GPP Registration state changed (unknown -> registering)

Aug  2 08:11:21 cow ModemManager[2800]: <info>  Modem /org/freedesktop/ModemManager1/Modem/1: 3GPP Registration state changed (registering -> home)

Aug  2 08:11:21 cow ModemManager[2800]: <info>  Modem /org/freedesktop/ModemManager1/Modem/1: state changed (enabling -> registered)

Aug  2 08:11:21 cow NetworkManager[5227]: <info>  (ttyUSB2): modem state changed, 'enabling' --> 'registered' (reason: user-requested)

```

try to connect to preconfigured mobile broadband network with NetworkManager (via nm-applet) => connection fails

```

Aug  2 08:12:55 cow NetworkManager[5227]: <info>  (ttyUSB2): Activation: starting connection 'O2 Pay-by-MB'

Aug  2 08:12:55 cow NetworkManager[5227]: <info>  (ttyUSB2): Activation: Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) scheduled...

Aug  2 08:12:55 cow NetworkManager[5227]: <info>  (ttyUSB2): Activation: Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) started...

Aug  2 08:12:55 cow NetworkManager[5227]: <info>  (ttyUSB2): device state change: disconnected -> prepare (reason 'none') [30 40 0]

Aug  2 08:12:55 cow NetworkManager[5227]: <info>  NetworkManager state is now CONNECTING

Aug  2 08:12:55 cow NetworkManager[5227]: <warn>  (ttyUSB2): Failed to connect 'O2 Pay-by-MB': Connection requested IPv4 but IPv4 is unsuported by the modem.

Aug  2 08:12:55 cow NetworkManager[5227]: <info>  (ttyUSB2): device state change: prepare -> failed (reason 'modem-init-failed') [40 120 28]

Aug  2 08:12:55 cow NetworkManager[5227]: <info>  NetworkManager state is now DISCONNECTED

Aug  2 08:12:55 cow NetworkManager[5227]: <warn>  (ttyUSB2): Activation: failed for connection 'O2 Pay-by-MB'

Aug  2 08:12:55 cow NetworkManager[5227]: <info>  (ttyUSB2): Activation: Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) complete.

Aug  2 08:12:55 cow NetworkManager[5227]: <info>  (ttyUSB2): device state change: failed -> disconnected (reason 'none') [120 30 0]

Aug  2 08:12:55 cow NetworkManager[5227]: <info>  (ttyUSB2): deactivating device (reason 'none') [0]

```

restart NetworkManager (/etc/init.d/NetworkManager restart; the USB dongle stays plugged in)

```

Aug  2 08:13:35 cow NetworkManager[5227]: <info>  caught signal 15, shutting down normally.

Aug  2 08:13:35 cow NetworkManager[5227]: <info>  (enp3s0): device state change: unavailable -> unmanaged (reason 'unmanaged') [20 10 3]

Aug  2 08:13:37 cow kernel: IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): enp3s0: link is not ready

Aug  2 08:13:36 cow NetworkManager[5227]: <info>  (wlp4s0): device state change: disconnected -> unmanaged (reason 'unmanaged') [30 10 3]

Aug  2 08:13:37 cow kernel: IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp4s0: link is not ready

Aug  2 08:13:36 cow NetworkManager[5227]: <info>  (ttyUSB2): device state change: disconnected -> unmanaged (reason 'unmanaged') [30 10 3]

Aug  2 08:13:36 cow NetworkManager[5227]: <info>  exiting (success)

Aug  2 08:13:36 cow NetworkManager[6585]: <info>  NetworkManager (version 1.0.2) is starting...

Aug  2 08:13:36 cow NetworkManager[6585]: <info>  Read config: /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf

Aug  2 08:13:36 cow NetworkManager[6585]: <info>  WEXT support is disabled

Aug  2 08:13:36 cow NetworkManager[6585]: <info>  VPN: loaded org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.vpnc

Aug  2 08:13:36 cow NetworkManager[6585]: <info>  VPN: loaded org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.openvpn

Aug  2 08:13:36 cow NetworkManager[6585]: <info>  VPN: loaded org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.openconnect

Aug  2 08:13:36 cow NetworkManager[6585]: <info>  Loaded plugin keyfile: (c) 2007 - 2015 Red Hat, Inc.  To report bugs please use the NetworkManager mailing list.

Aug  2 08:13:36 cow NetworkManager[6585]: <info>  keyfile: new connection /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/bom (########-####-####-####-############,"bom")

Aug  2 08:13:36 cow NetworkManager[6585]: <info>  keyfile: new connection /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/bar (########-####-####-####-############,"bar")

Aug  2 08:13:36 cow NetworkManager[6585]: <info>  keyfile: new connection /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/O2 Pay-by-MB (61f8c610-c549-45e6-82e6-044c6f77e35d,"O2 Pay-by-MB")

Aug  2 08:13:36 cow NetworkManager[6585]: <info>  keyfile: new connection /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/baz (########-####-####-####-############,"baz")

Aug  2 08:13:36 cow NetworkManager[6585]: <info>  keyfile: new connection /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/bat (########-####-####-####-############,"bat")

Aug  2 08:13:36 cow NetworkManager[6585]: <warn>  keyfile: error loading connection from file /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/.keep_net-misc_networkmanager-0: invalid connection: connection.type: property is missing

Aug  2 08:13:36 cow NetworkManager[6585]: <info>  keyfile: new connection /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/bar (########-####-####-####-############,"bar")

Aug  2 08:13:36 cow NetworkManager[6585]: <info>  keyfile: new connection /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/foo (########-####-####-####-############,"foo")

Aug  2 08:13:36 cow NetworkManager[6585]: <info>  monitoring kernel firmware directory '/lib/firmware'.

Aug  2 08:13:36 cow NetworkManager[6585]: <info>  rfkill1: found WiFi radio killswitch (at /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.2/0000:04:00.0/ieee80211/phy0/rfkill1) (driver iwlwifi)

Aug  2 08:13:36 cow NetworkManager[6585]: <info>  WiFi hardware radio set enabled

Aug  2 08:13:36 cow NetworkManager[6585]: <info>  WWAN hardware radio set enabled

Aug  2 08:13:36 cow NetworkManager[6585]: <info>  Loaded device plugin: /usr/lib64/NetworkManager/libnm-device-plugin-bluetooth.so

Aug  2 08:13:36 cow NetworkManager[6585]: <info>  Loaded device plugin: /usr/lib64/NetworkManager/libnm-device-plugin-wifi.so

Aug  2 08:13:36 cow NetworkManager[6585]: <info>  Loaded device plugin: /usr/lib64/NetworkManager/libnm-device-plugin-adsl.so

Aug  2 08:13:36 cow NetworkManager[6585]: <info>  Loaded device plugin: /usr/lib64/NetworkManager/libnm-device-plugin-wwan.so

Aug  2 08:13:36 cow NetworkManager[6585]: <info>  WiFi enabled by radio killswitch; enabled by state file

Aug  2 08:13:36 cow NetworkManager[6585]: <info>  WWAN enabled by radio killswitch; enabled by state file

Aug  2 08:13:36 cow NetworkManager[6585]: <info>  WiMAX enabled by radio killswitch; enabled by state file

Aug  2 08:13:36 cow NetworkManager[6585]: <info>  Networking is enabled by state file

Aug  2 08:13:36 cow NetworkManager[6585]: <info>  (lo): link connected

Aug  2 08:13:36 cow NetworkManager[6585]: <info>  (lo): carrier is ON

Aug  2 08:13:36 cow NetworkManager[6585]: <info>  (lo): new Generic device (driver: 'unknown' ifindex: 1)

Aug  2 08:13:36 cow NetworkManager[6585]: <info>  (lo): exported as /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/Devices/0

Aug  2 08:13:36 cow NetworkManager[6585]: <info>  (enp3s0): carrier is OFF

Aug  2 08:13:36 cow NetworkManager[6585]: <info>  (enp3s0): new Ethernet device (driver: 'r8169' ifindex: 2)

Aug  2 08:13:36 cow NetworkManager[6585]: <info>  (enp3s0): exported as /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/Devices/1

Aug  2 08:13:36 cow NetworkManager[6585]: <info>  (enp3s0): device state change: unmanaged -> unavailable (reason 'managed') [10 20 2]

Aug  2 08:13:36 cow NetworkManager[6585]: <info>  (enp3s0): preparing device

Aug  2 08:13:37 cow kernel: r8169 0000:03:00.0 enp3s0: link down

Aug  2 08:13:36 cow NetworkManager[6585]: <info>  (sit0): new Generic device (driver: 'sit' ifindex: 3)

Aug  2 08:13:36 cow NetworkManager[6585]: <info>  (sit0): exported as /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/Devices/2

Aug  2 08:13:36 cow NetworkManager[6585]: <info>  (wlp4s0): using nl80211 for WiFi device control

Aug  2 08:13:36 cow NetworkManager[6585]: <info>  (wlp4s0): driver supports Access Point (AP) mode

Aug  2 08:13:36 cow NetworkManager[6585]: <info>  (wlp4s0): new 802.11 WiFi device (driver: 'iwlwifi' ifindex: 4)

Aug  2 08:13:36 cow NetworkManager[6585]: <info>  (wlp4s0): exported as /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/Devices/3

Aug  2 08:13:36 cow NetworkManager[6585]: <info>  (wlp4s0): device state change: unmanaged -> unavailable (reason 'managed') [10 20 2]

Aug  2 08:13:38 cow kernel: iwlwifi 0000:04:00.0: L1 Enabled - LTR Enabled

Aug  2 08:13:38 cow kernel: iwlwifi 0000:04:00.0: L1 Enabled - LTR Enabled

Aug  2 08:13:36 cow NetworkManager[6585]: <info>  (wlp4s0): preparing device

Aug  2 08:13:36 cow NetworkManager[6585]: <info>  (wlp4s0) supports 5 scan SSIDs

Aug  2 08:13:36 cow NetworkManager[6585]: <info>  (wlp4s0): supplicant interface state: starting -> ready

Aug  2 08:13:36 cow NetworkManager[6585]: <info>  (wlp4s0): device state change: unavailable -> disconnected (reason 'supplicant-available') [20 30 42]

Aug  2 08:13:36 cow NetworkManager[6585]: <info>  ModemManager available in the bus

Aug  2 08:13:36 cow NetworkManager[6585]: <info>  (ttyUSB2): new Broadband device (driver: 'option1' ifindex: 0)

Aug  2 08:13:36 cow NetworkManager[6585]: <info>  (ttyUSB2): exported as /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/Devices/4

Aug  2 08:13:36 cow NetworkManager[6585]: <info>  (ttyUSB2): device state change: unmanaged -> unavailable (reason 'managed') [10 20 2]

Aug  2 08:13:36 cow NetworkManager[6585]: <info>  (ttyUSB2): preparing device

Aug  2 08:13:36 cow NetworkManager[6585]: <info>  (ttyUSB2): modem state 'registered'

Aug  2 08:13:36 cow NetworkManager[6585]: <info>  (wlp4s0): supplicant interface state: ready -> disconnected

Aug  2 08:13:36 cow NetworkManager[6585]: <info>  (wlp4s0) supports 5 scan SSIDs

Aug  2 08:13:36 cow NetworkManager[6585]: <info>  (ttyUSB2): device state change: unavailable -> disconnected (reason 'none') [20 30 0]

Aug  2 08:13:37 cow /etc/init.d/NetworkManager[6547]: WARNING: NetworkManager has started, but is inactive

Aug  2 08:13:39 cow NetworkManager[6585]: <info>  (wlp4s0): supplicant interface state: disconnected -> inactive

Aug  2 08:13:41 cow NetworkManager[6585]: <info>  startup complete

```

try to connect to preconfigured mobile broadband network with NetworkManager (via nm-applet) => success (can browse web, etc.)

```

Aug  2 08:13:58 cow NetworkManager[6585]: <info>  (ttyUSB2): Activation: starting connection 'O2 Pay-by-MB'

Aug  2 08:13:58 cow NetworkManager[6585]: <info>  (ttyUSB2): Activation: Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) scheduled...

Aug  2 08:13:58 cow NetworkManager[6585]: <info>  (ttyUSB2): Activation: Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) started...

Aug  2 08:13:58 cow NetworkManager[6585]: <info>  (ttyUSB2): device state change: disconnected -> prepare (reason 'none') [30 40 0]

Aug  2 08:13:58 cow NetworkManager[6585]: <info>  NetworkManager state is now CONNECTING

Aug  2 08:13:58 cow NetworkManager[6585]: <info>  (ttyUSB2): Activation: Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) complete.

Aug  2 08:13:58 cow ModemManager[2800]: <info>  Simple connect started...

Aug  2 08:13:58 cow ModemManager[2800]: <info>  Simple connect state (4/8): Wait to get fully enabled

Aug  2 08:13:58 cow ModemManager[2800]: <info>  Simple connect state (5/8): Register

Aug  2 08:13:58 cow ModemManager[2800]: <info>  Simple connect state (6/8): Bearer

Aug  2 08:13:58 cow ModemManager[2800]: <info>  Simple connect state (7/8): Connect

Aug  2 08:13:58 cow ModemManager[2800]: <info>  Modem /org/freedesktop/ModemManager1/Modem/1: state changed (registered -> connecting)

Aug  2 08:13:58 cow NetworkManager[6585]: <info>  (ttyUSB2): modem state changed, 'registered' --> 'connecting' (reason: user-requested)

Aug  2 08:13:58 cow ModemManager[2800]: <warn>  (ttyUSB0): port attributes not fully set

Aug  2 08:13:58 cow ModemManager[2800]: <info>  Modem /org/freedesktop/ModemManager1/Modem/1: state changed (connecting -> connected)

Aug  2 08:13:58 cow ModemManager[2800]: <info>  Simple connect state (8/8): All done

Aug  2 08:13:58 cow NetworkManager[6585]: <info>  (ttyUSB2): modem state changed, 'connecting' --> 'connected' (reason: user-requested)

Aug  2 08:13:58 cow NetworkManager[6585]: <warn>  (ttyUSB2): failed to look up interface index

Aug  2 08:13:58 cow NetworkManager[6585]: <info>  (ttyUSB2): Activation: Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) scheduled...

Aug  2 08:13:58 cow NetworkManager[6585]: <info>  (ttyUSB2): Activation: Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) starting...

Aug  2 08:13:58 cow NetworkManager[6585]: <info>  (ttyUSB2): device state change: prepare -> config (reason 'none') [40 50 0]

Aug  2 08:13:58 cow NetworkManager[6585]: <info>  (ttyUSB2): Activation: Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) successful.

Aug  2 08:13:58 cow NetworkManager[6585]: <info>  (ttyUSB2): Activation: Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) complete.

Aug  2 08:13:58 cow NetworkManager[6585]: <info>  (ttyUSB2): Activation: Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) scheduled.

Aug  2 08:13:58 cow NetworkManager[6585]: <info>  (ttyUSB2): Activation: Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) started...

Aug  2 08:13:58 cow NetworkManager[6585]: <info>  (ttyUSB2): device state change: config -> ip-config (reason 'none') [50 70 0]

Aug  2 08:13:58 cow NetworkManager[6585]: <warn>  (ttyUSB2): interface ttyUSB0 not up for IP configuration

Aug  2 08:13:58 cow NetworkManager[6585]: <info>  (ttyUSB2): using modem-specified IP timeout: 20 seconds

Aug  2 08:13:58 cow NetworkManager[6585]: <info>  starting PPP connection

Aug  2 08:13:58 cow NetworkManager[6585]: <info>  pppd started with pid 6623

Aug  2 08:13:58 cow NetworkManager[6585]: <info>  (ttyUSB2): Activation: Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) complete.

Aug  2 08:13:58 cow pppd[6623]: Plugin /usr/lib64/pppd/2.4.7/nm-pppd-plugin.so loaded.

Aug  2 08:13:58 cow pppd[6623]: pppd 2.4.7 started by larry, uid 0

Aug  2 08:13:58 cow pppd[6623]: Using interface ppp0

Aug  2 08:13:58 cow pppd[6623]: Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/ttyUSB0

Aug  2 08:13:58 cow NetworkManager[6585]: <info>  (ppp0): new Generic device (driver: 'unknown' ifindex: 6)

Aug  2 08:13:58 cow NetworkManager[6585]: <info>  (ppp0): exported as /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/Devices/5

Aug  2 08:13:58 cow pppd[6623]: CHAP authentication succeeded

Aug  2 08:13:58 cow pppd[6623]: CHAP authentication succeeded

Aug  2 08:14:01 cow pppd[6623]: Could not determine remote IP address: defaulting to 10.##.##.##

Aug  2 08:14:01 cow pppd[6623]: local  IP address 10.##.##.##

Aug  2 08:14:01 cow pppd[6623]: remote IP address 10.##.##.##

Aug  2 08:14:01 cow pppd[6623]: primary   DNS address ###.###.###.###

Aug  2 08:14:01 cow pppd[6623]: secondary DNS address ###.###.###.###

Aug  2 08:14:01 cow NetworkManager[6585]: <info>  PPP manager (IPv4 Config Get) reply received.

Aug  2 08:14:01 cow NetworkManager[6585]: <info>  (ttyUSB2): Activation: Stage 5 of 5 (IPv4 Configure Commit) scheduled...

Aug  2 08:14:01 cow NetworkManager[6585]: <info>  (ttyUSB2): Activation: Stage 5 of 5 (IPv4 Commit) started...

Aug  2 08:14:01 cow NetworkManager[6585]: <info>  (ttyUSB2): device state change: ip-config -> ip-check (reason 'none') [70 80 0]

Aug  2 08:14:01 cow NetworkManager[6585]: <info>  (ttyUSB2): Activation: Stage 5 of 5 (IPv4 Commit) complete.

Aug  2 08:14:01 cow NetworkManager[6585]: <info>  (ttyUSB2): device state change: ip-check -> secondaries (reason 'none') [80 90 0]

Aug  2 08:14:01 cow NetworkManager[6585]: <info>  (ttyUSB2): device state change: secondaries -> activated (reason 'none') [90 100 0]

Aug  2 08:14:01 cow NetworkManager[6585]: <info>  NetworkManager state is now CONNECTED_LOCAL

Aug  2 08:14:01 cow NetworkManager[6585]: <info>  NetworkManager state is now CONNECTED_GLOBAL

Aug  2 08:14:01 cow NetworkManager[6585]: <info>  Policy set 'O2 Pay-by-MB' (ppp0) as default for IPv4 routing and DNS.

Aug  2 08:14:01 cow NetworkManager[6585]: <info>  (ttyUSB2): Activation: successful, device activated.

Aug  2 08:14:01 cow dbus[2767]: [system] Activating service name='org.freedesktop.nm_dispatcher' (using servicehelper)

Aug  2 08:14:01 cow dbus[2767]: [system] Successfully activated service 'org.freedesktop.nm_dispatcher'

Aug  2 08:14:01 cow nm-dispatcher[6644]: Dispatching action 'up' for ppp0

Aug  2 08:14:01 cow /etc/init.d/NetworkManager[6657]: status: inactive

Aug  2 08:14:01 cow /etc/init.d/NetworkManager[6669]: status: inactive

```

Conclusion/Question:

I researched the error messages and always ended up with inconclusive results.

I have not been able to determine the root of the problem and would be grateful for any help in doing so in order to finally solve my problem.

Thank you very much for your advice in advance.

----------

